# estimating $ brick sidewalk



## Cgratin (Aug 16, 2005)

Situation: 22'x3' (66sqft) brick sidewalk needs to be realyed. Underneath is a concrete sidewalk, in the middle is a 1" layer of sand, and on top is the 1.5" brick. PLan is to remove the brick, replace with new layer of step 2 sand (coarser) and refit the same bricks.
Question: How much to charge? I will be using that new retainer system on the sides by Pavetech.
I already know how much material would cost. The real Q is how much to charge for labor or sq ft? SE Pennsylvania
Thanks


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

No one here can give you that answer, because we don't know your cost of doing business. Do you bill yourself out at $15/hour, or $75/hour? Is your overhead included in your hourly costs? What's your goal for net profit %?

The only way to price this work is to figure out how long it's going to take, multiply that by your hourly rate, add for materials, overhead, and profit, and submit the quote. Forget what "the going rate" is- following any numbers you find here (even if they're in the same area as you are) will have you wearing an orange apron in no time.

Bob


----------



## greenpastureslc (Oct 19, 2005)

Bob Kovacs said:


> The only way to price this work is to figure out how long it's going to take
> Bob


I think this is the kind of info he's looking for.Maybe hes never done a brickwalk before and don't know how long it will take to complete.

Personally I've never done any paver work either.

How hard would it be for someone to list how long it takes to lay how many sqft of paver, or how many cy of base and filler can be moved in one hour for a particular job.

I dont care what your price per hour is, I know what my costs are and have set my hourly accordingly, I just want to know how long it would take so I can fill in my own #s. Yes I realize that since youve been doing this alot longer that your times will be quicker, but it would still give someone a good base to start with.

Paul


----------



## NasConst_land (Nov 28, 2005)

*Brick Walk*

Sorry if this is to late. Our main focus as a company is brick patios and walks so i should be able to give you an idea for prices, atleast in my area. I am from Ohio. Typically a new walk or patio without any steps, we generally will get anywhere from $13-$15 a sq. ft. sometimes more with more expensive material. This includes everything for the job, i go out measure the area and have the price in my head right then. In your situation since the material is already there, it is different, but you also have the pain of removing all of the block, putting them somewhere while your new base is made. We would generally charge around $10 a sq. ft. for a relay like youve described. Hope this helps.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

NasConst_land said:


> Sorry if this is to late... Hope this helps.


Even if it doesn't help the original poster, it might help someone else. The kind of detailed, expert, information you just provided is a part of what makes this site a good place to visit. Glad to see you here. Thanks for the post.


----------



## rikanit (Nov 28, 2005)

Probably too late as well, but just found this site also. We would be close to $10.00 per sq ft based upon the info provided. Let us know how the project turned out for you.


----------



## IlldeckU (Apr 13, 2006)

$10 a sq ft seems low to me. That includes the blocks???


----------



## Always Greener (Dec 22, 2005)

We are also $13-$15 a sq. ft... But you all know that there is others out there that will do it for $8-$10 a sq. ft. So you need to know what it will take so you and your business can survive and make a profit.. Remember your not doing this for practice this is your living..


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

How can you guys price walks any where near the same price as a patio.

Whatever i charge for a patio, i need to charge $5 more a sq ft for the average walkway or i loose my shirt.

Just something to think about.

Matt


----------



## Always Greener (Dec 22, 2005)

ruskent said:


> How can you guys price walks any where near the same price as a patio.
> 
> Whatever i charge for a patio, i need to charge $5 more a sq ft for the average walkway or i loose my shirt.
> 
> ...



We all still have our shrits on here...:laughing:


----------



## manu (Aug 12, 2007)

never done job with bricks mostly flagstone. ane we charge 20-25$ s.f.
seattle WA


----------



## Chris Comeau (Sep 6, 2007)

*pavers*

I do a lot of work along those lines and I usually figure what my tear out will cost labor wise we run $40/hour for labor and then about an hour/50 sq ft of prep for the whole job and then about an hour per 25 sq ft laying but then you have to figure if you need to cut block how quickly you can do that. I have gotten pretty good at it myself.


----------

